# 1995 Ritchey P-something (Crazy Pete, most likely)



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

I finally got my first Ritchey built up! I have a little setup and tuning left, but rode around the block in the dark (and 30 degrees!), and I think it's almost there.

Details:

1995 Ritchey P Frame - Logic Prestige and almost certainly a Crazy Pete
Original Ritchey logic fork
Logic headset
NOS WCS stem
NOS WCS levers (and brake cables/housing that came with them - yeehaw)
WCS seatpost
WCS bar
WCS grips
Logic cranks (with logos worn off)
Logic BB
Logic cantis
Logic saddle
XT 7/8 speed thumbies
XT M-738 derailleurs
XT M-738 hubs on unknown rims (subject to change)
Modern day Z-Max Evolution Pro 2.1 tires
SRAM PG-850 8spd cassette and PC-68 chain

I still need to get downtube decals, but everything else is there. Based on the '95 Catalog, these didn't have a model (or other top tube) decal.

Crappy nighttime garage photos follow. I'll get some better ones soon.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Nice bike, but you need to get a hold of it, it just took a bite out of that Z's mirror!


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

How does it ride? I dig it!


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Thanks! The poor Z will finally be heading to the body shop soon for much more than just mirrors...


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Looks like the Crazy Pete (renamed from the previous year's P23). Can you post a nice close up shot of the fork crown - specifically the welding of the fork blades to the steerer? Same for the fork dropout? You show me yours and I'll show you mine.


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

Erm...hmmmmm, thats kinda cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

bushpig said:


> How does it ride? I dig it!


It feels pretty good, but I've only had it on pavement, so far. The frame measures 18.5" C-T-C, but it feels a little small. The head tube, in particular, sees very short. Hopefully, 'a little small' translates into "tossable" when it's on the trail. If the fit doesn't feel right once I get a good ride in, I'll ghost jump it into the Cumberland River in honor of Rumpfy. :thumbsup:


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

that looks fast and sexy.
lower the stem.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

colker1 said:


> that looks fast and sexy.
> lower the stem.


Thanks!

As far as the stem, it seems to be at about the right height. The saddle actually needs to come up a bit - see earlier comment about bike feeling a little small and having a short head tube...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

cegrover said:


> It feels pretty good, but I've only had it on pavement, so far. The frame measures 18.5" C-T-C, but it feels a little small. The head tube, in particular, sees very short. Hopefully, 'a little small' translates into "tossable" when it's on the trail. If the fit doesn't feel right once I get a good ride in, I'll ghost jump it into the Cumberland River in honor of Rumpfy. :thumbsup:


Ghost jump it into a box and send it my way! 

Fantastic pick up. Ritcheys do have a compact feel to them.


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

cegrover said:


> It feels pretty good, but I've only had it on pavement, so far. The frame measures 18.5" C-T-C, but it feels a little small. The head tube, in particular, sees very short. Hopefully, 'a little small' translates into "tossable" when it's on the trail. If the fit doesn't feel right once I get a good ride in, I'll ghost jump it into the Cumberland River in honor of Rumpfy. :thumbsup:


*gets the scuba gear ready* :thumbsup:


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

colker1 said:


> that looks fast and sexy.
> lower the stem.


This is most likely not the right response right after someone says the head tube/front end feels a little short.

Run what fits, otherwise, you'll never ride the bike...Id rather have a bar look a little high on a bike according to some people's taste and actually have it ridable...for instance, my Race Lite...


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Ghost jump it into a box and send it my way!
> 
> Fantastic pick up. Ritcheys do have a compact feel to them.


That's why you ride 'em a little bigger (less seat post) like Frischi did.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> That's why you ride 'em a little bigger (less seat post) like Frischi did.


but wheelbases are not that short on ritcheys. i size my bikes on wheelbase numbers.


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

colker1 said:


> lower the stem.


why?


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

Nice bike! Those Z-Max's look hot. Almost forgot you can still get those from Ritchey. 

And for the uninformed, what's a Crazy Pete? All I know about is the Crazy Ivan, a la Hunt for Red October.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

djmuff said:


> Nice bike! Those Z-Max's look hot. Almost forgot you can still get those from Ritchey.
> 
> And for the uninformed, what's a Crazy Pete? All I know about is the Crazy Ivan, a la Hunt for Red October.


Thanks! We'll see how the tires do - I contemplated skin walls for this bike, but it's a '95 and well into the black wall era (though Ritchey still sold skin walls then).

Crazy Pete is the '94 Comp 23 (same as '93 P-23) rebadged for '95. It was the entry bike in '95, but is Prestige and a combo of TIG and fillet, with Tom having finished it out. Basically, they'd dropped the Ultra by then and all the bikes were hand built (from what I understand).

A link to the catalog page is below. I built this as an upgrade with the WCS parts, etc, but it's almost all period-correct.

https://www.oldmountainbikes.com/catalogs/ritchey/1995/ritchey1995_04.jpg


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

colker1 said:


> but wheelbases are not that short on ritcheys. i size my bikes on wheelbase numbers.


I size my bikes based on color.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> I size my bikes based on color.


I don't worry about size, because bikes are really just art.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Smaller sizes are better because they take up less room hanging on the wall. Light bikes are good too, less hassle picking them up to hang them.


----------



## bagpipes (Feb 3, 2007)

wv_bob said:


> Smaller sizes are better because they take up less room hanging on the wall. Light bikes are good too, less hassle picking them up to hang them.


Size matters? I F$%@in' knew it!:madmax: :madmax: :madman:


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

sho220 said:


> why?


because:
better weight distribution over the bike which results in better front end control when climbing, cornering and even descending plus better body stretching thus giving more power and endurance.

that's how it works for me. YMMV.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> I size my bikes based on color.


no wonder you keep buying bikes and never become satisfied.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

cegrover said:


> I don't worry about size, because bikes are really just art.


i know.. bikes gave you an excuse to find "friends on the internet." 
they love you cause you are funny.:thumbsup:

smart!


----------



## ssulljm (Sep 3, 2006)

"And for the uninformed, what's a Crazy Pete? All I know about is the Crazy Ivan, a la Hunt for Red October."

Crazy Pete's is a road near Tom's cabin on Skyline. Way back when , 80's era, when racing mountain bikes in NORBA sponsored events , your team had to belong to a club, hence the "CPCC" on our old Ritchey jersey's(crazy pete's cycling club" which was the ghost club that was registered to meet that requirement.
Although it may have been a hoop racers had to jump through to race as a team in Northern California events, can't clearly remember.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

*Finally got a good ride in on this one!*

This is my first Ritchey and I finally got in my first "real" ride on it today. All I can say is WOW! I was concerned about fit when I first built it, but it's dialed in now and I really like the feel on the trail. I need to weigh this one, as it's definitely light and a rocket uphill. I cleaned climbs in the middle ring that often call for the small ring on the FS rig (Salsa El Santo with SID fork, which is by no means a tank). It had been way too long since I got in a good VRC ride...here's to a great season.

Also, this was my better half's first MTB ride ever, and she did very well on the Mountain Klein.  She was a bit tired and discouraged, but kept on trucking and put in about 1.5 hours on rolling singletrack with roots, a few rocks, creek crossings, etc.

If I'd only stopped to get out the camera...


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Had another great ride on this one today AND got my better half to go again. I think I may have her hooked. Here are a couple of slightly dirty pics, as well as a couple of the Mountain Klein she's been riding. It got new freewheel, chain and RD cable and is shifting MUCH better. I went with modern stuff to have ramps and a powerlink.

Also, I did finally put up a closeup shot of the head tube - I think the lower support means it definitely IS a Crazy Pete, right?


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

What are the wheelbases on the two? The Klein looks like it is a little longer with the fork having more rake. The headtube angles look pretty close. Nice rides


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

da'HOOV said:


> What are the wheelbases on the two? The Klein looks like it is a little longer with the fork having more rake. The headtube angles look pretty close. Nice rides


Thanks! I'll have to check. I think the TT lengths are pretty different. The Klein is about a 16" frame and fits my girlfriend perfectly. The Ritchey is a 19" and fits me well, though one could probably argue it's a little small - feels good on the trail, though.


----------

